# LFTS 10/12



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Joe Archer said:


> Probably quartering away. If he hit the far shoulder - probably dead. If he hit the sternum it could be worse case scenario. One lung hits like that will give you blood trails that Stevie wonder could follow - blind folded. Until you push the deer and realize it was a one-lunger. If there is any potential for a one-lunger I always give at least 2.5 hours... Nothing to lose. If it is dead now, its still dead 3 hours from now.
> <----<<<


They are so deceiving, your thinking yeah, then your a half mile


----------



## springIstrutfallIrut (Mar 30, 2012)

4 bucks 5 does. Big wide 9pt came through @100 yds with another nice one. Rattled after they moved off but nothing came in. Haven't seen anything in the last hour bout to rattle again.


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Up to 8 now, one little buck, just had a red tail hawk buzz the tower and land in a tree not to far away, wonder where all the tree rats went ?
Flight


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Skunked this morning. Will go out again this afternoon if the wind holds steady. So many apples under my apple tree it looks like someone dropped a bag of apples under it! Where the freakin deer at?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Walt Donaldson (Feb 23, 2015)

HUBBHUNTER said:


> A buddy of mine has blood on a buck. The details are coming in sporadic and not in complete sentences so bare with me. Lol
> 
> The arrow has blood and hair on the last 5"
> Missing the broad head.
> ...


If it's the buddy I think it is, was it the 5 year old 4 pointer he's been after for 2 years now?


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

Walt Donaldson said:


> If it's the buddy I think it is, was it the 5 year old 4 pointer he's been after for 2 years now?


He said it's between 4 and 12 points but he thinks is the same buck because it's left ear doesn't stand up straight.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)




----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Why can't I post a picture? Tried upload file, using a hosting site. Grrr


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

A really good buck right at daylight slipped into the corn and out of my life...............for now. 3 does passed through a couple minutes ago.


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission (Oct 15, 2017)

HUBBHUNTER said:


> He said it's between 4 and 12 points but he thinks is the same buck because it's left ear doesn't stand up straight.


Between 4 and 12? I’ve shot a lot of bucks like that too. Usually when you ground check them they are closer to a 4....at least in my experience.


----------



## J D (Jan 19, 2011)

J D said:


> 7 does and fawns came in to the food plot
> 6 of them left without a hole behind their shoulder
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Got her









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

Bow hunter on a Mission said:


> Between 4 and 12? I’ve shot a lot of bucks like that too. Usually when you ground check them they are closer to a 4....at least in my experience.


I'm going to split the difference and call it an 8.


----------



## Walt Donaldson (Feb 23, 2015)

HUBBHUNTER said:


> He said it's between 4 and 12 points but he thinks is the same buck because it's left ear doesn't stand up straight.


Focusing on the ears vs antlers is a lost art in my opinion. I really hope he finds this beast so he can finally close the chapter on this pursuit!


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

Congrats JD. Nice shootin!
<----<<<


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

Walt Donaldson said:


> Focusing on the ears vs antlers is a lost art in my opinion. I really hope he finds this beast so he can finally close the chapter on this pursuit!


Well the last time he focused on the antlers all he had to show for it was the side he shot off with his 12 guage.


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Why can't I post a picture? Tried upload file, using a hosting site. Grrr


I haven't been able to post from my phone for about 2 weeks now. Not sure how other people are doing it.


----------



## Walt Donaldson (Feb 23, 2015)

stickman1978 said:


> I haven't been able to post from my phone for about 2 weeks now. Not sure how other people are doing it.


I had to use the copy and paste method, and the file had to be under 1MB in size. They are working on it, I guess?


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Gotcha I even loaded to photo hosting site, tried using image url thing, even tried my own brackets


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

J D said:


> Got her
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Way to get done JD!! Great shot too.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Walt Donaldson said:


> I had to use the copy and paste method, and the file had to be under 1MB in size. They are working on it, I guess?



Fffffttt, not worth the hassle


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Lol she was an oral hygienist, now just a master in oral lol


Boom!..You can't even gross her out either.. Nice job

Sent from my LG-H871 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Couldnt make it out , met a girl 18 years ago had to pick this up today. Gonna do it this weekend. Probably in goose field, alot of new hunting equipment sacrificed but worth it. Good luck and wish me luck


18 years, you wanted to be sure eh?. lol congrats man and best of luck!


----------



## Walt Donaldson (Feb 23, 2015)

DowningAir said:


> Get out there Walt! Those 160's don't shoot themselves!


I'm on the bench tonight, counting on the rest of you to get it done!


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

Up & in Jackson county. OGB might be tresspassing out here, cause nobody called for rain & it just started leaking out here. Shoot Straight Y'all!!


----------



## jr28schalm (Mar 16, 2006)

In a tree in Macomb, not sure what's higher my head or my body. Gl all


----------



## Walt Donaldson (Feb 23, 2015)

jr28schalm said:


> In a tree in Macomb, not sure what's higher my head or my body. Gl all


I didn't even know you hunted?! How high is too high? Shoot straight dude!


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Sitting in the rain in Branch county, guess it could be worse even though I don’t know how, jumped a little 6pt bedded in some high weeds on the walk in, not expecting much tonight just sitting here because it’s easy and I can watch the whole field and see what steps out, stay dry !
Flight


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

Out in Kent Co. Between work and weather it’s my first time out in a week. This is more like it. 

Congrats Ded. Major milestone. Best wishes.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

It's raining here too  sorry Norm


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

I called it due to the rain. There's nothing worse than an iffy trail on wet foilage.


----------



## jr28schalm (Mar 16, 2006)

Walt Donaldson said:


> I didn't even know you hunted?! How high is too high? Shoot straight dude!


Just gun season


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

Out in Mason county.

I want the App back! I just spent a half an hour trying to include a photo and no luck.

Lets try this from the laptop.


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

It’s raining, again.
Flight


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

FREEPOP said:


> I called it due to the rain. There's nothing worse than an iffy trail on wet foilage.


Same here, just called it & headed back to truck. Not worth the risk for me. Luckily it was an easy in & easy out stand.


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

Sitting in an oak at the intersection of the beans, corn and dogwood swamp, with active scrapes nearby. What more could I ask for, right?


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

Up to 9 does and fawns, no bucks yet...


----------



## J D (Jan 19, 2011)

On the bench tonight also my 19yr old daughter is sitting in the same stand I did this morning so we'll see what happens 
Good luck everyone 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

back in the tree in Arenac county tonight. Weather is nice, just need some deer to show up. Congrats to the ones who were successful this morning! Good luck to everyone out tonight!


----------



## wdf73 (Sep 14, 2009)

BB bedded 20 yds away


----------



## IT.Fisherman (Aug 10, 2012)

Just got in stand in washtenaw. Dont mind the slight rain, as long as it doesnt downpour. Wish my tree had more cover up top!


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

I ended the night with 8, all doe’s but the last one was a buck, couldn’t tell if he was 2 or 3 years old, he had really dark horns and I have never seen that here, up north yes but not here, had a main beam with 4 very short tines, the other side was a mess, couldn’t tell what it was, looked like a brow tine with 4 or 5 points coming off of it like a crown, and it was very high off of his head, hope to get a closer look !
Flight


----------



## Bowhunt (Jul 27, 2010)

Saw 11 or 12. Three bucks. Nice 2.5yr old got the pass from me at five yards. Other two were 1.5 yr olds.


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

You guys are evil! Although I am kinda wishing I would have screenshot the "recent posts" page about 1/2 hr ago. 
Go get em Jimbo's!


U.P Dreamin' said:


> Anyone know if there is a tracking dog in Emmet county?





ReeseHunter said:


> LMAO


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

It ended up being a pretty slow set but a great night to be in the outdoors. I saw six though but can’t confirm or deny if I saw a couple more than once. It was in an area that you don’t see a lot but I’ve had some great rut sets but slow early-season sets. I won’t be back there for a couple weeks at least.


----------



## Smitty03 (Jan 26, 2014)

What a night from 5 until 630 non stop action. 613 my hit list buck came out 140 yards away walking through the beans, hit the doe bleat an he turned an waddled all the way to me shot him 30 yards away


----------



## Muskegonbow (Dec 31, 2006)

Non stop action from the time I was pulling my bow up the tree until I got to my truck. Saw my target buck in daylight too.


----------



## CDN1 (May 27, 2018)

Nice but we need pics!!! 

Went out tonight had to bump a doe and fawn out of the Corn to get into the stand. Had a fat tom turkey pick through the standing corn about 15 yards but the was all tonight I did find a good one on one of my cams. Bummer error trying to upload pics


----------



## IT.Fisherman (Aug 10, 2012)

Ended the night seeing a big 10pt, 3 does, and 7 big toms dragging their beards in Washtenaw Co. Would have loved to get a crack at the big 10 however he was about 100 yards too far out. 

Sleeping in tomorrow then hunting the afternoon and Sunday in Jackson Co. Would love to go out tomorrow AM however these two hearted are too good to only have 5...


----------



## Smitty03 (Jan 26, 2014)

How do you post?


----------



## Smitty03 (Jan 26, 2014)

IMG_0232.HEIC


----------



## bowhunter1 (May 12, 2003)

O


DEDGOOSE said:


> Lol she was an oral hygienist, now just a master in oral lol


obviously she ISN'T on the site! LOL


----------



## ryanp0000 (Jan 30, 2013)

Stabbed a doe first time using grim reapers









Sent from my Moto E (4) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Swampdog467 (Jul 6, 2017)

Smitty03 said:


> IMG_0232.HEIC


Not working for me, doesn't look like an actual link..

Sent from my XT1585 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## ryanp0000 (Jan 30, 2013)

That was enter hole









Sent from my Moto E (4) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## ryanp0000 (Jan 30, 2013)

Nasty









Sent from my Moto E (4) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

I ended up seeing 2 does and a little buck. My buddy saw almost 30 tonight and killed this one:

https://i.postimg.cc/ZRpKpRSR/20181012-201355-resized.jpg

176 lbs dressed. 11" wide. I'm interested to see what the jawbone says for age.

It was a frequent visitor and maybe the one I saw on Monday morning...


https://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/threads/favorites-from-livingston-co.620704/


https://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/threads/same-buck.621535/


----------



## Smitty03 (Jan 26, 2014)

How do u post a pic?


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

ryanp0000 said:


> That was enter hole
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I need to get some of auto gut job heads. Yikes.


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

Smitty03 said:


> How do u post a pic?


Read the post #2 in this thread: 

https://www.michigan-sportsman.com/...pload-pics-you-can-do-it.624345/#post-6904064


----------



## ryanp0000 (Jan 30, 2013)

Never opened guts split the heart in 3 pieces bring on the next comment..hate drama

Sent from my Moto E (4) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

ryanp0000 said:


> Never opened guts split the heart in 3 pieces bring on the next comment..hate drama
> 
> Sent from my Moto E (4) Plus using Tapatalk


Sounds like the heart is ready for the grill then! I need to get me some auto grill prepper broadheads too! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

ryanp0000 said:


> Never opened guts split the heart in 3 pieces bring on the next comment..hate drama
> 
> Sent from my Moto E (4) Plus using Tapatalk


Sorry if you took offense, I was complimenting the huge gash that the head left.
Btw look like intestine hanging to me (doesn't mean you opened them, that doesn't mean it was a bad shot, but likely a good shot on a fairly tight angle.

Congrats on the deer.


----------



## ryanp0000 (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks shot was a little lower than i intended but worked out good went a little farther than i range found here lol


Trout King said:


> Sorry if you took offense, I was complimenting the huge gash that the head left.
> Btw look like intestine hanging to me (doesn't mean you opened them, that doesn't mean it was a bad shot, but likely a good shot on a fairly tight angle.
> 
> Congrats on the deer.


Sent from my Moto E (4) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Big CC said:


> Buck Down!!! First deer I have killed on my own property. Not the biggest,but I am certainly proud of him. Been a long time coming. Congrats to all that were successful today and good luck the rest of the season!! I’m hunting for Mr. BIG now....although not as big as Walt’s....I’m realistic.
> View attachment 334659


CONGRATS !! Hell of a buck. Everyone needs to quit comparing to Walt's buck, that's a RARE exceptional michigan buck. Be proud, doe, buck, etc ! 
CONGRATS to all you doe killers too. Wish I would've made the afternoon hunt.


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

snortwheeze said:


> CONGRATS !! Hell of a buck. Everyone needs to quit comparing to Walt's buck, that's a RARE exceptional michigan buck. Be proud, doe, buck, etc !
> CONGRATS to all you doe killers too. Wish I would've made the afternoon hunt.


And I bet Big CC's wife wasn't getting a footrub from the neighbor when he was out hunting.


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

snortwheeze said:


> CONGRATS !! Hell of a buck. Everyone needs to quit comparing to Walt's buck, that's a RARE exceptional michigan buck. Be proud, doe, buck, etc !
> CONGRATS to all you doe killers too. Wish I would've made the afternoon hunt.


I’m more jealous of the doe guys than I am of Walt lol

Just want some damn meat for the freezer! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ryanp0000 (Jan 30, 2013)

She's hanging









Sent from my Moto E (4) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Swampdog467 (Jul 6, 2017)

ryanp0000 said:


> She's hanging
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats! What broadhead are you using?

Sent from my XT1585 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## ryanp0000 (Jan 30, 2013)

Grim reaper whitetail specials.

Sent from my Moto E (4) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Drisc13 (May 6, 2009)

Yankee Spring. Sound likevthe British have attacked....no, wait. Duck opener. LOTS of shooting!
No deer...yet.

Sent from my SM-G935P using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## J D (Jan 19, 2011)

Go to the future friend 10/13


Drisc13 said:


> Yankee Spring. Sound likevthe British have attacked....no, wait. Duck opener. LOTS of shooting!
> No deer...yet.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935P using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

J D said:


> Go to the future friend 10/13
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Present


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

LFTS the next day!
Morning hunt sucked no movement at all. Hunted edge of cut corn field in the evening. Stand faces west and the wind was brutal. Deer didn’t start appearing until 6. First deer was yearling doe nice but not a shooter. Big mama came in next, walked up to the yearling and proceeded to rear up and smack the **** out of the smaller deer, Bambi’s mom doesn’t can about Bambi as she took over eating. She was at 40 but I was so cold I couldn’t stop shaking. Anyway 14 more deer in that last hour or so of light. No shots, drive home was exciting as the deer were really moving.


----------

